# online PC zusammenstellen....



## Flachtyp (21. Februar 2019)

Guten Morgen!

 

Ich suche einen onlineshop in dem man vorgegebene PC-Systeme in sofern konfigurieren kann, dass man vorgeschlegene Komponenten auch komplett weglassen kann. Wenn zB ein gaming-PC 1800 Euro kostet mit einem Gehäuse für 180 Euro würde ich das zB weglassen wollen, da ich diverse Gehäuse schon da habe. Das würde dann natürlich bedeuten, daß ich die Teile "lose" bekäme, wäre mir aber egal.

Gibts das ?

Ich möchte halt Komponenten die von der Leistung genau aufeinander abgestimmt sind, könnte aber bei einem Komplettsystem einiges weglassen um zu sparen.


----------



## MikolajPL (21. Februar 2019)

Zuerst zwei Artikel von pcgameshardware.de:
- Gaming-PC 2019 zusammenstellen: Die besten Konfigurationen %5BFebruar%5D
- Die besten Spiele-PCs für Gaming kaufen: Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick

Der ultimative Tipp kam von ZAM in einem anderen Thread vor ein paar Tagen. Mit deinem buffed.de-Account kannst du dich auch bei pcgameshardware.de einloggen und Fragen stellen.


----------

